# Olivetti Job-Jet M400 unter XP installieren



## HeinerPyt (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand wie man diesen Drucker unter XP zum laufen bekommt? Ich habe die mitgelieferte Software installiert. Sie sagt Gerät erkannt. Unter Windows XP ist kein Drucker vorhanden. Bei den Treibern gibt es diesen Typ nicht. Es handelt sich um ein Multifunktionsgerät Fax, Sacnner, Drucker. Angeschlossen ist diese Teil über USB-Port.
Kann jemand helfen?


mfg
Heiner


----------

